# Polarion PH40 - It's got Game



## Ken J. Good (Dec 4, 2007)

I like how this came out....

http://polarion-usa.com/images/Polarion-got-game.jpg

Image size 1000 x 1495


----------



## HIDSGT (Dec 4, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Dec 5, 2007)

Ken

Any chance you can/will be attending the So Cal Get Together in Griffith Park on Saturday the 15th? I would love to see the MF in person


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Dec 5, 2007)

I want an HID


----------



## MikeLip (Dec 5, 2007)

DaFABRICATA said:


> I want an HID



Yes. Yes you do


----------



## Ken J. Good (Dec 5, 2007)

Griffith Park.

Exactly what it the situation? 

I can pack up a the Polarion's and the Microfire if my schedule allows.


----------



## BVH (Dec 5, 2007)

Ken...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/180859


----------



## Ken J. Good (Dec 5, 2007)

Tried to get some images on the Football Field to give those not familiar with HID's a perspective of the output on the Polarion PH40 HID Searchlight.


http://polarion-usa.com/images/Football-Field-PH40120507-1.jpg
http://polarion-usa.com/images/Football-Field-PH40120507-2.jpg
http://polarion-usa.com/images/Football-Field-PH40120507-3.jpg
http://polarion-usa.com/images/Football-Field-PH40120507-4.jpg
http://polarion-usa.com/images/Football-Field-PH40120507-5.jpg
http://polarion-usa.com/images/Football-Field-PH40120507-6.jpg
http://polarion-usa.com/images/Football-Field-PH40120507-7.jpg
http://polarion-usa.com/images/Football-Field-PH40120507-8.jpg


----------



## HIDSGT (Dec 5, 2007)

Holy crap! Image #6 is just insane! Love it!


----------



## SaVaGe (Dec 6, 2007)

I want one soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo BAD.

If i ever get on of this, I SWEAR I'll stop collecting flashlights and i will even quit smoking. 

Thats what i want to tell my wife! but she has no idea on how much it cost...........if she only knew (i wont even tell her)...........it's DIVORCE time for me

I wish i can afford one......

Ken, any chance on special sale for X-mas season??


----------



## Ken J. Good (Dec 6, 2007)

At the risk of destroying your marriage, give me call at: 866-901-4437 and punch in my extension #301.

We can talk.


----------



## HIDSGT (Dec 6, 2007)

SaVaGe said:


> I want one soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo BAD.
> 
> If i ever get on of this, I SWEAR I'll stop collecting flashlights and i will even quit smoking.
> 
> ...


 
Tell her you will need a superior light to travel thru the mines or moria. We all know how dark and dangerous that place is.... Tell her the future of the world rests on you.:twothumbs


----------



## SaVaGe (Dec 6, 2007)

HIDSGT said:


> Tell her you will need a superior light to travel thru the mines or moria. We all know how dark and dangerous that place is.... Tell her the future of the world rests on you.:twothumbs


 
LOL!! i take it that you watched all 3 of them.


Ken,

You are a good person. When i'm ready, I will give you a call.

I just have to have a good excuse to tell my wife why i need this SUPER DUPER HID


----------



## vee73 (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Ken J. Good
Take a look this: http://www.hyper-japan.com/english/000114.html
http://www.hyper-japan.com/
Price??


----------



## Ken J. Good (Dec 16, 2007)

From what I understand, Polarion has allowed this company to put the Hyper-Light name/brand on their product to assist them in the Japanese market/economy.

What I don't like about the marketing language (as least on previous versions of their English website) is that you leave with the distinct impression that they are designed/developed by Hyper-Light when if fact they are not.

Their 2008 price list for one of their distributors dealers in France states that the listed price for the PH40 is: 3,049 Euros, currently $4,389.48 USD.

The P2 is listed at 3,026 Euros or $4,356.49 US.

I used the currency converter found here: http://www.xe.com/ucc/ 

So you are certainly welcome to try and get a a light from them if you you think we are charging too much....You will probably need to add shipping and import costs as well.....:sick2:

Polarion-USA has it's own European dealers and representation. Game on....


----------



## Patriot (Dec 16, 2007)

Ken J. Good said:


> From what I understand, Polarion has allowed this company to put the Hyper-Light name/brand on their product to assist them in the Japanese market/economy.



So the name "Hyper-Light" will help them to do that while the name "Polarion" wouldn't? This sounds very odd to me, as odd as if I saw a Surefire re-branded to Light-Speed or some other cheesy name, in order to sell in foreign countries. Am I alone in my disappointment for Polarion allowing this?


----------



## Lips (Dec 16, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> So the name "Hyper-Light" will help them to do that while the name "Polarion" wouldn't? This sounds very odd to me, as odd as if I saw a Surefire re-branded to Light-Speed or some other cheesy name, in order to sell in foreign countries. Am I alone in my disappointment for Polarion allowing this?





They have $$$ stroke as they sell the segawa.com.tw AZ lights also...


----------



## KingGlamis (Dec 16, 2007)

Incredible pictures Ken! #2 is my favorite but man, #7 really shows how much light that sucker is putting out. Impressive!


----------



## vee73 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you Ken!! I have very bad English, but maybe I understand all..

I like and Want Polarion PH40!! It is great light.


----------



## 276 (Dec 17, 2007)

AWESOME PICS i wish i could afford one


----------



## vee73 (Dec 17, 2007)

Ken, do you know what company made this new flashlight? (Polarion, maybe??) 
Speks: 3000-5000 lumens. Runtime 8-10 hours. (size of B5, What this mean?) 
http://www.hyper-japan.com/english/000114.html

Thanks

Vesa From Finland, Lapland


----------



## Ken J. Good (Dec 18, 2007)

KingGlamis: Thanx! I am a total babe in the woods...but I am persistent...I am really starting to get hooked on the digital photography thing....It makes you look at everything from a totally different perspective. 

vee73: You may want to contact the company direct on that light as I have no clue at this point.

I was playing with the camera tonight and capture a couple of images:


----------



## DM51 (Dec 19, 2007)

Ken, any news on those protective 'bumpers' you posted about in your other thread?


----------



## Ken J. Good (Dec 19, 2007)

Protective "bumpers" - Waiting on some mold quotes....


----------



## Fred23 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ken J. Good said:


> From what I understand, Polarion has allowed this company to put the Hyper-Light name/brand on their product to assist them in the Japanese market/economy.
> 
> What I don't like about the marketing language (as least on previous versions of their English website) is that you leave with the distinct impression that they are designed/developed by Hyper-Light when if fact they are not.
> 
> ...


Hi Ken
Please let me know who is ( or who were ) this Hyper-lamp French agent.?
Who are your representative in France.
Thanks


----------



## CajunJosh (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Ken if Polarion is looking for a supplier of good protective bumpers for the lights which could be styled to any design you have I know some people who you might want to look into.

These guys work on custom jobs as part of their daily grind.

http://www.psiurethanes.com/


----------



## Reflector (Jan 5, 2009)

Beautiful pictures. I love my PH40!


----------



## woodrow (Jan 12, 2009)

One of the coolest times in my life was when I was able to "play" with a PH40. 4Sevens was letting a few of us lucky CPF'rs experience light nirvana in a pass arround. I have only been able to use 3 other HID's in my life... a 10 watt UK lightcannon for a couple of years and a Streamlight Lightbox 35w hid and a Acro a3100 35w hid (which I still own) All of the above are good lights... and the Streamlight and Acro are very bright.

None of the above lights compare to the Polarion however. The fit and finish is like comaring a SF M6 to a walmart 6v lantern. The light just feels worth the money. My Acro does have a nice beam, and the Lightbox can throw a very long way.... but neither of their beams are even close to being what the PH40's beam is. It is simply the most usable beam of light I have ever seen. It just has the "perfect" spot imho.

Plus, the size of the light is so small for what it projects, it is simply amazing. It also spools up to full power faster than the other hid's I have tried. (not that the lightbox or acro are slow mind you)

So, forgive my chattering, but as I slowly save up for one of these to call my own... if any of you have the funds and are on the fence... jump off and buy one. It is simply a fantastic light. I look forward to having one again...this time to keep!


----------



## KDK (Jan 12, 2009)

Ken J. Good said:


> I like how this came out....
> 
> http://polarion-usa.com/images/Polarion-got-game.jpg
> 
> Image size 1000 x 1495




Hi Ken,

I am from Singapore, is there any export controls on this baby? Would sure like to order one in the near future to light up my neighbourhood :devil:


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jan 12, 2009)

KDK: No problem to Singapore.

Just got this in:

http://www.picturestoryblog.com/200...cave-flood-from-stephen-alvarez-on-vimeo.html

I actually sent him a PF40 that was pumped up to 50-watts, so the runtime was closer to 50 minutes. Before anybody asks, no Polarion won't do that for 40-watt light owners. I had a couple of my PF40's modded by Polarion before they decided to hold off on more 50's.....:mecry:


----------



## KDK (Jan 12, 2009)

Ken J. Good said:


> KDK: No problem to Singapore.
> 
> Just got this in:
> 
> ...



Cool


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 13, 2009)

Ken, used your picture, just resized to fit CPF, because I wanted to say:






*Touchdown !*​


----------

